# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  ¿¿¿Calor o Frío???

## Miguel Angel RB

Que preferís, ¿¿calor o frío??. Yo sin duda el frío :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Frío sin dudarlo...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Frío sin dudarlo...


jejeje, con lo agustito que se está con -5ºc eee

----------


## F. Lázaro

> jejeje, con lo agustito que se está con -5ºc eee


No lo sabes bien...

Al ladito de una buena lumbre con leña de encina, con una bota llena de pitarra, y una parilla para asar una careta de cerdo... y ya tienes el día hecho  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Yo estoy con vosotros, pero sin duda lo que prefiero es...........................LLUVIA!!!!!!!!!! Y de la buena.

----------


## sergi1907

Prefiero el frío.

Con una buena manta se puede combatir y dormir a gusto, en cambio el calor.....

----------


## JMTrigos

Cada cosa a su tiempo sin duda, frio en invierno y calor en verano pero si es posible poco (lo llevo peor).

----------


## Luján

¿-5º y junto a una estufa?

¡¡¡FRIOLERO!!!

A esa temperatura, en mangas de camisa.



Yo prefiero:

En invierno, frío, pues es lo que toca
En primavera, lluvia, pues es lo que toca
En verano, calor, pues es lo que toca
En otoño, viento, pues es lo que toca


Pero entre pasar calor o frío, prefiero pasar frío. Me GUSTA pasar frío.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿-5º y junto a una estufa?
> 
> ¡¡¡FRIOLERO!!!
> 
> A esa temperatura, en mangas de camisa.


Eso es por el calentón de subir... seguro que bajando irías un poco más tapadito  :Big Grin: 

A lo mejor me equivoco, pero no tiene pinta de haber ahí -5ºC ni de coña...

----------


## Luján

> Eso es por el calentón de subir... seguro que bajando irías un poco más tapadito 
> 
> A lo mejor me equivoco, pero no tiene pinta de haber ahí -5ºC ni de coña...


Bueno, -5 no. -4 marcaba el termómetro del coche.

Eso sí, el Sol picaba cosa mala.

----------


## REEGE

Manga corta, manos en los bolsillos, más tieso que un ajo (como se suele decir por aquí), -4º.....  Me parece que estabas HELADO DE FRÍO, aunque aparentases que no!!!!! jejeje
Recuerdo cuando María y yo hicimos la excursión al Teide y llegó el guía con un forro polar y unos buenos pantalones largos, su pañuelo para la cabeza... y nosotros con ropa de playa!!! Allí arriba hacía más frío... y si las fotos salimos en manga corta, tiesos y sonrientes, pero para nosotros quedó el frío del techo de España. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Manga corta, manos en los bolsillos, más tieso que un ajo (como se suele decir por aquí), -4º.....  Me parece que estabas HELADO DE FRÍO, aunque aparentases que no!!!!! jejeje
> Recuerdo cuando María y yo hicimos la excursión al Teide y llegó el guía con un forro polar y unos buenos pantalones largos, su pañuelo para la cabeza... y nosotros con ropa de playa!!! Allí arriba hacía más frío... y si las fotos salimos en manga corta, tiesos y sonrientes, pero para nosotros quedó el frío del techo de España.


Qué poco me conoces!!

No tenía ni pizca de frío, debido al solajero (cascaba y bien) y a que no toqué la nieve. Las manos, no sabía qué hacer con ellas y lo de quieto... más bien sacando barriga, para molestar a la parienta que siempre me pide que pose.

Lo más que llevé, una sudadera de esas del Decathlon, y sólo a veces. Curiosamente, se sentía más frío valle abajo.

----------


## perdiguera

Veamos, para mí el clima ideal es el de, y no quiero daros envidia: Tahití, Bora Bora, Moorea, Praslin, O'ahu, Molokai, Maui, La Digue, Mahé, Kuramati, Lanzarote, Antigua, Martinica, Saint Thomas, Mauricio, Rodrigues......
El resto es para los mortales.

----------


## Luján

> Veamos, para mí el clima ideal es el de, y no quiero daros envidia: Tahití, Bora Bora, Moorea, Praslin, O'ahu, Molokai, Maui, La Digue, Mahé, Kuramati, Lanzarote, Antigua, Martinica, Saint Thomas, Mauricio, Rodrigues......
> El resto es para los mortales.


Personalmente, en muchos de esos sitios, para mí hace mucho calor durante mucho tiempo. Y en algunos menos, ese calor va adherido a una humedad demasiado elevada. Y eso no me gusta.

Prefiero el clima de Reijkiavik u Oslo, al menos en verano.  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Quizá es que hay gente que disfruta de la isotermia de los 5º C, yo disfruto de la de los 25-26º C.
A otros les gusta el asado de cordero con pitarra, a mí también, pero si te tomas un buen pescado al horno con un buen champán fresco seguido de unos combinados a la sombra de un cocotero, tras venir de bañarte como tu madre te trajo al mundo,  acabando el día con una puesta de sol y unos aperitivos antes de una cena romántica con la persona que más quieres pues como que me gusta más ésto último. La lástima es que no me lo puedo permitir seguido y se me está acabando el tiempo.
Porque lo que se está debatiendo es: ¿calor o frío *siempre*? o no. Porque si es a veces entonces digo que también me gusta el frío, pero poco.

----------


## suer

Si tengo que escoger, me quedo con el frio, supongo que como los inviernos en mi zona suelen ser suaves me debe tirar más el fresquito. También es cierto que si tengo frio me tapo más y solucionado y si tengo calor, como no me ponga bajo la ducha... Soporto mucho mejor el frio que el calor.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Yo por las noches ya uso el ventilador. El año pasado, si no recuerdo mal lo puse aproximadamente el 7Junio. Pero este año.....

----------


## ceheginero joven

Pues, me pongo un poco en contra de los demás, pero a mí me gusta mas el calor. Prefiero mil veces ir de manga corta a ir de manga larga, tanto que en invierno, casi siempre me remangaba, ahora, por las noches, sin mantas, sin ventilador, pero sin camiseta tampoco jeje. Ya se lo que molesta el calor, pero esa sensación esos días de calor que puedes estar todo el día entrando al aseo a echarte agua a la cabeza... o esas tardes de tormenta que lo refrescan todo y las noches son templadas........... Y no olvidemos lo de la piscina y la playa jaja.

Saludos

----------


## Madrugaor

Lo que más me gusta de la calor es pensar en el frio y viceversa. Pero por no pasar los 7 grados bajo cero de mañanita hacia el trabajo, soy capaz de soportar los 35 grados de humedad que me empapan en éstos últimos días.

----------

